# Old paint cans



## pawl (25 Sep 2020)

I have several paint cans I need to dispose of Most in a liquid state Our local tip will take them once they have solidified 

Has anyone one had any experience disposing of used of paint.Most of the cans are a quarter to half full and are in a semi solid state.Has any one any ideas how to speed up the drying out process

Advice appreciated.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2020)

What type of paint?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

I'm looking forward to the recommendations. I have about a dozen cans to get rid of. Standard household emulsion and gloss.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2020)

Fill the cans with sawdust, woodshavings, shredded nespaper, cat litter, depleted uranium, stir thoroughly and lesve to harden.


----------



## Notafettler (25 Sep 2020)

Funny that. Neighbour has or at least had a massive hole in her back garden. It was chalk pit. For a while it was used as the village tip. She was burning some rubbish in there and deep down there was some paint cans and they caught fire. The fire brigade came out 3 or 4 times before they finally put it out. They kept thinking they had put it out but it would start up again the next day. Possibly they never put it out it may just have burnt all the combustible material.


----------



## midlife (25 Sep 2020)

Quick check and our local tip takes paint 

https://www.cumbria.gov.uk/planning...agement/servicesincumbria/hwrcs/bousteads.asp

I have seen people leaving tins of paint in the designated place and assumed it was still liquid.


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> What type of paint?



Emulsion and gloss


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

As Drago says, in the vehicle painting trade we have a product that once dopped in the paint seperates the pigments from the water, the water can go down the drain and the solid lump in the bin, amazing stuff but not sure if it works on emulsion. Another tip is a local fb marketplace add, there are people out there that may be looking for some free paint.


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2020)

Many thanks to all for your advice I have a bag of soft sand so will give that a try.Will have to do it when MrsP is out.Its her fault we have several cans of left over paint.Works on the principle of you never know when we might need it


----------



## snorri (26 Sep 2020)

Pour oil based paints into shallow containers they will dry and solidfy faster, then dispose of these in the household waste bins.
Water based paint tins can be placed under a running tap and stirred continuously until only clear water is overflowing from the tin. (Although that might not be considered environmentally friendly). Dispose of the container in the recycling bin.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

A big NO for paint down the drains from me.


----------



## irw (26 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> A big NO for paint down the drains from me.


+1. Don't put it down the drain.

This site suggests that the closest place you can take paint is Whetstone Recycling and Household Waste Site.

Here's the council's site- definitely says Paint (liquid) under the list of accepted items.


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2020)

irw said:


> +1. Don't put it down the drain.
> 
> This site suggests that the closest place you can take paint is Whetstone Recycling and Household Waste Site.
> 
> Here's the council's site- definitely says Paint (liquid) under the list of accepted items.




Thanks for that I did look at that site and missed the bit about liquid paint
CHEERS


----------

